# Herding Cats



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

ahahahaa....


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Really funny!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is too funny!:lol: The wranglers sitting around the camp fire with the lint roller had me ROFL


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

LOL reminds me of a farm I went to that was overrun with semi-feral cats I had seventeen following me at one point and then and when I was leaving I had to shoo them all back to the barn with a broom. 

It's a very funny and rather clever ad!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol, I know the lint rollers had me laughing for sure. I liked the aerial shot with the cats going every which way.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha this is funny! If the cats in the barn are out I try to herd them up to the stable on my horse... and yes its wayyyy harder then cows haha!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Hahaha! Thats too funny


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's how I feel sometimes but I only have 4. I can't even imagine 10,000. O,O


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL oh my my little brother would love to have that job he loves cats. thanks for posting made my day better!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Heh, that is hilarious. We've also got four at our barn and the barn owner insists that all four are caught and locked up during the night to keep them out of trouble... so it's a daily cat roundup.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

ROFL That's awesome. XD


----------

